# Carta de presentación



## Jiuman

Hola,

¿Cómo se dice *carta de presentación *en Alemán? Tengo que enviar el Lebenslauf (Currículum) y aparte una carta de presentación firmada.

Por cierto, ¿sabéis donde puedo leer algunos consejos sobre como redactar la carta de presentación en Alemán?


Danke!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Juiman:

_carta de presentación _(por lo menos en este contexto) - *Anschreiben*.*

Y si introducís _Anschreiben + Beispiel _o_ Muster_ en Google, te salen un montón de entradas muy útiles.

La actual traducción que da LEO para _carta de presentación _(_Empfehlungsschreiben_) me parece incorrecta (_Empfehlungsschreiben _sería _carta de recomendación_)_. _¿O es que _carta de presentación_ puede significar también _carta de recomendación_ (es decir, escrito por otro sobre uno mismo)?

Suerte. 
_ k
_


----------



## Jiuman

Gracias!!!

Me viene de perillas, porque tengo que traducir mi currículum (*der Lebenslauf*) y hacer una carta de presentación (*das Anschreiben*) en Alemán.


----------



## lady jekyll

Jiuman said:


> Gracias!!!
> 
> Me viene de perillas, porque tengo que traducir mi currículum (der Lebenslauf) y hacer una carta de presentación (die Anschreiben) en Alemán.



Hola, Jiuman:

Me parece que cuando se sustantiva un verbo en alemán, automáticamente adquiere el género neutro: _*das *Anschreiben._

Pero espera a que te confirme esta regla un_ Muttersprachler._

Saludos.


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> La actual traducción que da LEO para _carta de presentación _(_Empfehlungsschreiben_) me parece incorrecta (_Empfehlungsschreiben _sería _carta de recomendación_)_. _¿O es que _carta de presentación_ puede significar también _carta de recomendación_ (es decir, escrito por otro sobre uno mismo)?
> 
> Suerte.
> _ k
> _



Para mí son cosas bien distintas. La carta de recomendación es la que escribiría, por ejemplo, un profesor universitario sobre un alumno destacado para que lo admitiesen en un proyecto concreto.
La carta de presentación es la que acompaña el CV cuando buscas un puesto de trabajo. En ella, el interesado "se vende" para que lo tengan en cuenta como posible candidato.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jiuman

Gracias, he corregido lo de das. No sabía que los verbos sustantivados siempre fueran  neutro. Una cosita nueva.


----------



## Sidjanga

lady jekyll said:


> ...Me parece que cuando se sustantiva un verbo en alemán, automáticamente adquiere el género neutro: _*das *Anschreiben._


Sí, aunque _Anschreiben _es (ya) "tan sustantivo" que casi no parece un verbo sustantivado.


lady jekyll said:


> Para mí son cosas bien distintas. La carta de recomendación es la que escribiría, por ejemplo, un profesor universitario sobre un alumno destacado para que lo admitiesen en un proyecto concreto.
> La carta de presentación es la que acompaña el CV cuando buscas un puesto de trabajo. En ella, el interesado "se vende" para que lo tengan en cuenta como posible candidato.


Gracias, es exactamente como lo tenía entendido.

Entonces la entrada de LEO es efectivamente errónea.

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> Entonces la entrada de LEO es efectivamente errónea.
> 
> Saludos




¿Qué es LEO?

Gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

Esto.               (aunque para _Empfehlungsschreiben _dan por lo menos las dos opciones....)


----------



## mramos

Jiuman said:


> Gracias, he corregido lo de das. No sabía que los verbos sustantivados siempre fueran neutro. Una cosita nueva.


 
Hola Jiuman,

los verbos sustantivados son en general neutros si conservan al final la marca -en de infinitivo o masculinos si la pierden. Por ejemplo: der Tanz, pero das Tanzen.

O por lo menos así me lo explicaron a mi como regla del dedo gordo hace un montón de años en clases de alemán.

Un saludo!

Marian


----------



## Sidjanga

mramos said:


> los verbos sustantivados son en general ... masculinos si la pierden. Por ejemplo: der Tanz, pero das Tanzen.


En este caso (y otros) sí, pero no  me parece que sea así de simple. No parece que esta sea una regla general/fiable (hay demasiadas excepciones, demasiados sustantivos de este tipo que no son masculinos).

Pero si quieren profundizar en ello, les sugiero que por favor abran un hilo separado.


----------

